# what's this rock called?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone know the name of it? or where to get it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

No pic ?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

no? i can see it? again:


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Yup Can see it now - thanks 
Nope, don't know where u can get but very cool rocks 😀


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like big pieces of tonga rock put together.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 
Tonga "branches", prolly epoxied and rodded together. I think I saw some at Big Al's, live not dry. $$$

YOu can order it.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

+1 looks like tonga branch rock......

fwiw, was at big als scarbs last week and they had some epic-sized "fiji" branch rock. my mind was racing when i saw it..so many possibilities!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

tonga branch rock glued together. doesn't happen naturally! yeah that tank looks pretty good after the colonies grew out.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Isn't there something about curing the beegeasus outta tonga so that it doesn't leech phosphates?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone know if i can find some dry tonga rock locally? 

and thanks for the ID guys


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've seen big als in scar sell it but not dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Fijireefrock.com free shipping on orders over 200. http://www.fijireefrock.com/product/tonga-branch


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks Rog, placed an order 

i swear i can't find it anywhere locally (dry) and this place is in alberta so it's not bad. atleast no duty on it.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^I better be doing something good with it! lol spent some good coin on just rocks. the scape makes or breaks the look of the tank imo.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> the scape makes or breaks the look of the tank imo.


+1 I am in complete agreement. I am curious what it takes to transfer everything from one tank to another. I would love to drop by and see it sometime...and see what frags you have


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> thanks Rog, placed an order
> 
> i swear i can't find it anywhere locally (dry) and this place is in alberta so it's not bad. atleast no duty on it.


Glad it worked out for you  I have Tonga rock in my tank, If I'm not mistaken I bought it live from SUM about 4 yrs ago. I positioned them mostly pointing downwards and sideways to make cave structures, after a while it gets covered in corals and you won't see much of it anymore. Still, the fish are able to get in and out of the caves through lots of openings depending on their size.  ... Much better than traditional reef rock.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Marz said:


> +1 I am in complete agreement. I am curious what it takes to transfer everything from one tank to another. I would love to drop by and see it sometime...and see what frags you have


you're always welcome to come by buddy! I actually have to clean house with some frags lol.



fury165 said:


> Glad it worked out for you  I have Tonga rock in my tank, If I'm not mistaken I bought it live from SUM about 4 yrs ago. I positioned them mostly pointing downwards and sideways to make cave structures, after a while it gets covered in corals and you won't see much of it anymore. Still, the fish are able to get in and out of the caves through lots of openings depending on their size.  ... Much better than traditional reef rock.


I was thinking about sitting there and putty-ing together rubble rock for days, but this will just save so much time and look a bit more natural. i'll have 3 types of rock in this tank so I hope that it ends up looking unique.


----------

